# were could i find a pipe like this...



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

So. I'm not an avid pipe smoker. I mainly do it to save money actually. I'm a cigar smoker. And I'm running low in sticks from smoking everyday. I smoked pipe. Few years ago. So I found the old pipe and started up again. I use a $5 corn cob pipe and I smoke that mellow blend you get from Walgreens. $20 for 12 ounces.lol. Anyway. I want to find a pipe like the "Jew hunter" smokes at the beggining of the movie inglorious basterds. lol. In hoping to find one that's not a good brand. In hopes that its cheaper. But I will pay the price of a good pipe if I must. lol. Anyone know were to find one? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

The pipe he's smoking is a calabash gourd. I don't know much about them but it's a rarer style of pipe these days, best bet is to hunt ebay for one. 

There's also 'calabash' pipes made from briar and other woods as well which mimic the shape which might be easier to acquire.

Perhaps someone will come along with some links because I struck out on my googling.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I checked some of the major online pipe stores and could only find two pipes which in any way resemble that pipe:

Wood Grain Meerschaum Pipe Bowl

BC Calabash - Iwan Ries and Co - Chicago's Pipe Cigar and Tobacco Store

eBay is probably your best bet.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Fikri Baki makes them but they cost money. Unless you get lucky on ebay you're gonna get what you pay for.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's the Butz Choquin version again, not a cheap pipe though.

Butz Choquin Gourd Calabash Pipe | Tobacco Pipe


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Just and FYI:

They are pretty much house pipes due to their size -- meaning in reality you can't just easily tote it around in your trench coat like the character in the movie. Cumbersome is an apt description. Most gourd calabash smokers have a special stand just to store the one pipe.

Despite the overall size, most actually have a small bowl. The bowl is also carved or pressed meerschaum, which brings another whole host of positives and negatives - especially in regards to smoking it out of doors.


----------

